# it looks awful!!!!



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi all









I gotta say that i tried the candy-cane tape method on my light, and it didnt look good- basically its now too dark.

I can barely see the fish now.

When you wrap the tape around the light, are you supposed to make it continuous or leave slots for bulb to glow thru, please??

Thanks.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

leave slots .. not wrap all around..or you will get no light....


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

i think i just won dope of the year award!!!!























Thanks Nitro


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Also, P's are fish that do not particularly take well to light. They prefer dark enviroments. I never turn the lights on any of my tanks, except on the rare occasions to ake pictures. I have found that they are more active this way. I do have non-direct light in the room though. Room lights can light up the tank enough to appreciate your fish, while allowing them the comfort to naturally be themselves. Thats all personal opinion though.

~Dj


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

If you really want your fish to be in a natural environment, you should release them back to their native home. But once in my tank, they will cater to my megalomaniac whims.

But seriously, I use duckweed to keep the light down. It creates a pleasant dark green light with streaks and shadows that really makes it look like a piece of the river.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> If you really want your fish to be in a natural environment, you should release them back to their native home.


 Im sure that you know what I mean though. I am trying to basically relieve as much stress as possible. I have a school of spilos that I want to breed when they get a little bigger. So im my case, less light = less stress = greater chance of breeding. Maybe I should have made that more clear.

~Dj


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Got to find a happy medium - dark, but not so dark I cant see my fish!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

I honestly think that using ambient light instead of atank light, is not sufficent to see your P's.
Again, its personal preference.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> i think i just won dope of the year award!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

leave slots for the light that are as wide as the tape


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> i think i just won dope of the year award!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> RedShoal said:
> 
> 
> > If you really want your fish to be in a natural environment, you should release them back to their native home.
> ...


 I know, I am just pulling your chain.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ive always left my light on for awhile and left it off for awhile theyre active when its on or off plus thyere babies so maybe thats why my rhom likes dark though!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

doesn't anyone use aluminum foil anymore?


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

nope, technology has improved.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> i think i just won dope of the year award!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO, how does a candy cane look like to you.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> doesn't anyone use aluminum foil anymore?


 Foil to decrease lighting







or foil to keep in between the bulb and hood in order to prevent burns and accidents


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Candy cane - we call it a stick of rock, over this side of the world.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Rhom, could i wrap tinfoil around the light, or will i burn my flat down doing that?????!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> Rhom, could i wrap tinfoil around the light, or will i burn my flat down doing that?????!!!


 Not around the light.







More like covering underneath the hood, in between the light and the hood. This doesnt have any significant meaning to the question on your thread, but it also helps to prevent burn or warp under your hood in time.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I use the Tin foil trick works great it doesn't matter if the lights are on or off they are always active. Actually when the lights are off they sleep so it's no big deal for me since i can't see them anyways.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> If you really want your fish to be in a natural environment, you should release them back to their native home. But once in my tank, they will cater to my megalomaniac whims.
> 
> But seriously, I use duckweed to keep the light down. It creates a pleasant dark green light with streaks and shadows that really makes it look like a piece of the river.


 Maybe a dumb question,but what is duckweed and where do you get it?I want to make my tank look as much like a natural environment as I can.Your idea sounds like what I had in mind...Thanks.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i know they naturally are more comfortable without much light, but i have always left my lights on the tank on.... i leave it on at night and day, and i have read that it is harmful because piranhas cannot adjust the size oftheir pupils and therefor cannot control the amount of light coming in and possibly burning the retra...... ??
i am a little concerned about all that but as far as being skittish i swear the seem more comfortable with the lights on now


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol buddy haven't u seen a candycane it is 2 colors so you need to leave slots it would be black and white.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah Candy cane, we call it a "stick of rock" over in UK.


----------

